# Sweating Toolbox



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

I've got two added after the fact under slung toolboxes on my Chevy 3500 flatbed. One on passengers side only sweats internally at the typical time of the year (spring & fall). The box on the drivers side sweats internally all the time. In fact i can't use it it sweats so bad. I think it backs up to the gas tank causing it to sweat. Have any of you experienced this and if so how did you remedy it?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

There must be water getting in past the seals or you park that side in the shade normally so it's colder than the dew point when you open it.

Is it wet when you first open it or gets wet after it's opened?


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I also think you have a leak somewhere for the moisture to be getting in. I've got two Bradford toolboxes under my flatbed and they both leak around the lip where the door closes. At first I thought it was the seal so I stuck a thicker foam seal on but that didn't help. Got to looking and it is just a poor weld job around the rim.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> There must be water getting in past the seals or you park that side in the shade normally so it's colder than the dew point when you open it.
> 
> Is it wet when you first open it or gets wet after it's opened?


It's wet when I open it. I will check for a leak.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes if wet when opened 100% have a leak somewhere


----------

